# Merry Christmas - Feliz Navidad Foro Lindo - Buon Natale



## Maika

A TODOS los moderadores, miembros y visitantes del foro, con todo mi cariño y agradecimiento por su ayuda, les deseo tengan en compañía de sus seres queridos, una muy pero muy

¡  FELIZ  NAVIDAD  !

Desde Ciudad de México

Diciembre de 2005


----------



## gisele73

Aunque soy nueva en el foro (tengo unas tres semanas y ya casi 800 posts ) yo también quisiera desearles a todos una muy feliz navidad, en compañía de sus seres queridos y comiendo muy rico 

*¡Feliz Navidad!*

*Merry Christmas!*

*¡Buon Natale!*

*God jul!* (en noruego)

Desde Noruega, com mucho cariño.

Gisele


----------



## MCGF

Me sumo a las felicitaciones y añado algunas más:

*¡¡Feliz Navidad!!
Merry Christmas!!
Joeux Noël!!
Buon Natale!!
Glaedelig Jul!! *(Danés)*
Kala Christouyenna!! *(Griego)*
Idah Saidan *(Árabe)

PD: Espero haberlo escrito todo bien, si no, pa eso estamos aquí pa' aprender


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Amig@s
No quería dejar pasar la oportunidad de desearles feliz navidad.
Para los creyentes, que Dios los colme de bendiciones y dicha, recordemos lo que celebramos y renovemos nuestra fe. Invitemos a sentarse a la mesa a Jesús con nosotros, es su cumple y casi siempre nos olvidamos de Él.
A los no creyentes, que mi Dios los bendiga. Solamente aprovechen la oportunidad para renovar los sentimientos de amor y bondad dentro de sus corazones.
Un fuerte abrazo a tod@s
Tigger


----------



## Fernando

Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo 2006.

¡Virgencita, virgencita, que me quede como estoy!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS!!!

Alundra.

​


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡Muy felices fiestas para todos, que sean muy felices,  que sus sueñso se hagan realidad y que el 2006 venga lleno de paz, amor, felicidad y salud!!*​


----------



## anangelaway

****Joyeux Noël et Bons Chocolats!!!****




hummm!!!​


----------



## MrMagoo

(Bevor ich morgen keine Zeit mehr dazu finde)

*Ich wünsche allen Forenmitgliedern ein fröhliches und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!*

*Mit vielen lieben Weihnachtsgrüßen*
*-MrMagoo*


*Hier noch ein kleines Weihnachtsgedicht für Euch:*

*Why Nachten? Why Not?! ***

_When the last Kalendersheets _
_flattern through the winterstreets _
_and Dezemberwind is blowing _
_then ist everybody knowing _
_that it is not allzuweit _
_she does come, the Weihnachtszeit. _

_All the Menschen, Leute, people _
_flippen out of ihr warm Stüble _
_run to Kaufhof, Aldi, Mess _
_make Konsum and business, _
_kaufen this und jene things _
_and the churchturmglocke rings. _

_Manche holen sich a Tännchen _
_when this brennt they cry "Attention". _
_Rufen for the Feuerwehr _
_"Please come quick to löschen her!" _
_Goes the Tännchen off in Rauch, _
_they are standing on the Schlauch. _

_In the kitchen of the house, _
_mother makes the Christmasschmaus. _
_She is working, schufts and bakes, _
_the hit is now her Joghurtkeks; _
_and the Opa says als Tester _
_"We are killed bis to Silvester!". _

_The family begins to sing _
_and wieder does a Glöckchen ring. _
_Zum Song vom grünen Tannenbaum _
_the Tränen rennen down and down, _
_bis our mother plötzlich flennt: _
_"The Christmas-Gans im Ofen brennt!"_

_Her nose indeed is very fine -_
_ENDE OF THE WEIHNACHTSTIME!_

(Verfasser unbekannt)


----------



## gian_eagle

****Feliz Navidad & un muy Fe**liz Año Nuevo!!!****


*
¡Felicidades a todos y felices fiestas!*


*Ustedes hacen que este foro brille y reluzca día a día*

*¡Que pasen una feliz navidad y un feliz año!!!*

*¡y espero que pasen un grato momento con sus familias y seres queridos, y porqué no, que reciban buenos regalitos!*​


----------



## Whodunit

|
||
*Ich*
*möchte*
*euch allen*
*auch ein frohes*
*Weihnachtsfest, einen*
*fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und*
*richtig viel Spaß im neuen Jahr wünschen!*
*Zwar werde ich vor Neujahr noch mal hier sein,*
*aber man kann ja nicht oft genug jemandem gratulieren.*
*Ich habe leider kein Geschenk dabei, aber Worte tun es doch auch.*
*Wünscht euch alle was schönes, vielleicht bringt euch der Weihnachtsmann was Schönes!*
*Frohe*
*X-mas*
*lijamii3i *
*členům***​


----------



## danalto

yo lo digo en italiano...
BUON NATALE foreros!
Este sitio me encanta cada dìa mas...que lastima que no tengo tiempo para venir en el foro de español...
ciao!
daniela
(ehm...errores?  )


----------



## jester.

*FROHE WEIHNACHTEN!*


----------



## Ralf

Auch von mir ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest für alle. Falls es mit den Geschenken heute etwas länger dauern sollte, 
hier ist der Grund dafür.

Ralf​


----------



## la reine victoria

Hello everyone,

I have only been a Forum member for a short time but would like to express my thanks for the warm welcome I have received.  My 'private message'  box is almost full already!

So -

A very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 
TO
EVERYONE!


​


----------



## majlo

Thank you very much La Reine Victoria  I am in the same situation as you are. I have only been here for around 1 month. Users here are really friendly and helpful. Merry Christmas


----------



## Metztli

I'm also very thankful with the help I've found here and the wonderful people I've met. 

Yo tambien estoy muy agradecida con toda la ayuda q' he encontrado aquí y con la gente maravillosa q' he conocido. 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS, PEOPLE!!! *

*FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS!!!*


----------



## Mita

* ¡¡Muy feliz Navidad para todos!! *​


----------



## Metztli

*H A P P Y   H O L I D A Y S,    P E O P L E ! ! !*

*F E L I C E S   F I E S T A S, G E N T E   L I N D A!*

*Wishing you all the health, love, peace and joy possible!*

*Mis mejores deseos de salud, amor, paz y felicidad!*

​


----------



## river

*Happy Hystioblogination!*


----------



## Alfry

Auguro Buon natale a tutti voi ed alle persone a cui volete bene.

I wish you all and all the people you love "a Marry Christmas"


----------



## dergott

Queridos amigos del foro, muchísimas gracias por su invaluable ayuda. Deseo a ustedes una muy *Feliz Navidad y un año próximo lleno de sorpresas y éxitos*.

Dear forumfriends, thanks a lot for your useful help and tips. I wish you a *Merry Christmas and the best in this New Year.*


Sehr geehrte forumsfreunde, vielen Dank für euere nützliche Hilfe. Ich wünsche ihnen *fröhlichen Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch* ins neues Jahr.


----------



## lauranazario

Feliz Navidad para todas las personas que nos acompañan acá "en casa", en WordReference.

Un abrazo fraternal y de respeto para todos mis compañeros en esta fabulosa familia internacional. 

Saludos,
Laura N.

EDIT: Acá les dejo un enlace con una muestra de la música navideña de Puerto Rico.


----------



## luis masci

BOM NATAL
Desde Códoba-Argentina
( me parece que en Portugués todavía nadie lo había puesto  )


----------



## natasha2000

Zo pondré en mi idioma, Serbio, y en idioma del país donde vivo, Catalunya:

*Srećan Božić!*

*Bon Nadal!*

Felices fiestas y todo lo mejor a todos!


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Merry  Christmas *to all of the foreros here! I wish you all a happy Christmas and with all of the food, gifts and love that your little hearts desire! Holiday hugs and kisses!

.......................................................................................................

*Feliz  Navidad *a todos los foreros aquí! Les deseo una Navidad alegre y con toda la comida, los regalos y amor que quisieron tus corazoncitos! Abrazos y besos navideños para todos!


-Nicole


----------



## Maika

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have only been a Forum member for a short time but would like to express my thanks for the warm welcome I have received.  My 'private message'  box is almost full already!
> 
> So -
> 
> A very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year
> TO
> EVERYONE!
> 
> 
> ​



LOL

Perhaps it is because you are a queen!
We don't talk to queens every day

=)


----------



## Silvia

Too late for Christmas... 

so...

*Happy New Year everyone! 

Felicissimo Anno Nuovo!*​


----------

